

Ask HN: I'm not a developer but I got an F8 invite. Should I go? - dohertyjf

I&#x27;m the head of marketing for an acquired startup here in San Francisco. I&#x27;m pretty technical (was trained as a web developer back in the day and can hack things together). I just got an invite to this year&#x27;s F8.<p>Should I go?
======
gargarplex
Phenomenal networking experience. Enjoy

------
cweagans
Nah. Probably better to just send your invite to me. ;)

